# Boggs snake boots



## DC-08 (Jun 8, 2014)

Has anybody tried the Boggs rubber snake boots? Thinking of getting a pair.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 9, 2014)

4+ yrs on Redhead and very satisfied......Comfy after break in and
waterproof......
Also have tall rubber boots, but they are to hot for me......


----------



## Ranger/461 (Jun 25, 2014)

I have a pair and like them really good..


----------



## MadThwacker (Jun 26, 2014)

I've had a pair of the new Bogs Diamondbacks for about a month now and I love them.  Best pair of snake boots I've ever owned.


----------



## DC-08 (Jun 26, 2014)

I think I would have liked them if I could have got them on, they were to tight and stiff around the ankles, couldn't get my foot in even on one size up.


----------

